# English Grden Cheery Tree



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm a bit concerned I have a cherry tree in the middle of my garden and Daisy-poo has started to eat the fruit including pit b4 i can clear them up. Unfortunately the birds keep shaking the tree to get the fruit to fall which she takes advantage of. 

The last week or so -in the morning -Daisy has started to sneeze a lot is this because like me she has hayfever, OR are the cherries affecting her. 

All comments really welcome...does she need to got to the vets??
Penny (daisy's mum)
ps And I keep reading cherries are bad for dogs ???


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We have a couple of cherry tree's and worried about this last year as Dudley was eating everything in the garden, I think the birds actually got all of them before they fell and if Dudley did get any I didn't notice. Would it be possible for you to get outside and check for them before letting her out? hard work I know. I've heard that the pips are dangerous for dogs but to be honest I don't know how dangerous. Maybe worth a phone call to the vets to ask.


----------



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

DB1 said:


> We have a couple of cherry tree's and worried about this last year as Dudley was eating everything in the garden, I think the birds actually got all of them before they fell and if Dudley did get any I didn't notice. Would it be possible for you to get outside and check for them before letting her out? hard work I know. I've heard that the pips are dangerous for dogs but to be honest I don't know how dangerous. Maybe worth a phone call to the vets to ask.


Hey Dawn

Thank you, I phoned the vets receptionist this morning and they will call me back once the vet is free to ask. I think I will have to clear them although it'll will take ages as there as hundreds of them covering the garden. Still no time like the present and my little treasure is worth it.


----------



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

DB1 said:


> We have a couple of cherry tree's and worried about this last year as Dudley was eating everything in the garden, I think the birds actually got all of them before they fell and if Dudley did get any I didn't notice. Would it be possible for you to get outside and check for them before letting her out? hard work I know. I've heard that the pips are dangerous for dogs but to be honest I don't know how dangerous. Maybe worth a phone call to the vets to ask.


The Vet has just called back and said the cherries are not poisonous but the pits/stones could get stuck in the intestine so I should try and discourage her from eating them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thought these might be useful ...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7473&highlight=Cherries


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Karen, i had replied on this thread earlier but the post seems to have disappeared . My vet confirmed that if eaten in large amounts that the stones/pip could be poisonous. Typical that one vet says one thing and another vet says another. Of course blockage is another risk too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/cherry/


----------

